
Questions Answered by Donald E. Knuth (2001) [video] - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbJdgKATZEU
======
melling
I really enjoyed this recent interview with Knuth.

[https://youtu.be/2BdBfsXbST8](https://youtu.be/2BdBfsXbST8)

